# Shifter for little quad



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea where I could pick up a new shifter for a wee quad? 

It's a little 1986 80cc Yamaha (I think it's a Badger). Right now he has to lift up with his toes to change gears. I'd like to have a longer shifter that would allow him to step down with his heel, so it's a bit easier. 

I tried a few dealerships in town, but because it's not a standard part for this model it's hard to track down. The ones for other models (my other son's Cat has this) are too long. There's only about 7" available from back to front.

Those of you in Alberta, if you have any idea where I could go to get a piece welded onto the back...that would work too.

Thanks
D


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I could pick up a new shifter for a wee quad?
> 
> It's a little 1986 80cc Yamaha (I think it's a Badger). Right now he has to lift up with his toes to change gears. I'd like to have a longer shifter that would allow him to step down with his heel, so it's a bit easier.
> 
> ...


I think those are the same as what they put on the Honda 70s. The Trail 50s & 90s had a toe/heal shifter which would be great for what you are looking to do, but I am unsure about the shaft size..probably the same but..and the overall length...of course a tourch and welder can fix that.

Look at Babbitts or cheapcycleparts.com at the mid-70s Hondas and Yamahas.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm there right now. Thanks!!


----------

